# Looking for Magic Item to Increase Fort Saves



## Mistwell (Dec 22, 2005)

I liked this thread about magic items to increase Will saves so much:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=160408

that I figured I would create one for Fort saves.

I have a 10th level Gnome Wizard (Illusionist) who could use a higher fort save.  He's already probably going to take a level of MindBender, which helps a bit with Fort saves.  He's also going to be wearing a Vest of Resistance +3, so I cannot duplicate that bonus-type, and a Con-Boosting Item, so he cannot duplicate that either.

He does not have a feat to give, so it cannot be a feat.  He also doesn't have a Prestige Class level to give for quite some time, so that won't help.  

Sources Available: Almost any WOTC.  This is specifically a Forgotten Realms campaign.  And, I am not personally a fan of using Dragon Magazine items or stuff, since I don't have faith that it's been as play-tested as the WOTC books (not that the books are perfect or anything).

Any other items out there? A long term spell (or a wand of the same) would also help, but I am not aware of any that are available to Wizards.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 22, 2005)

Simplest is a Constitution boosting item.


----------



## boolean (Dec 22, 2005)

How large a con-boost is the con-boosting item?  (And I'm assuming it's an enhancement bonus due to your mention of it not stacking.)

I'd recommend a Belt of Endurance from the Arms and Equipment Guide. The wearer gains a +2 enhancement bonus to Con, and the Great Fortitude feat. Which also gives the secondary advantage of freeing up the amulet slot.


----------



## Cabral (Dec 23, 2005)

Iron Body. Not Economical, but it works.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 23, 2005)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Simplest is a Constitution boosting item.




Yeah, hence I mentioned that I already had one.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 23, 2005)

boolean said:
			
		

> How large a con-boost is the con-boosting item?  (And I'm assuming it's an enhancement bonus due to your mention of it not stacking.)
> 
> I'd recommend a Belt of Endurance from the Arms and Equipment Guide. The wearer gains a +2 enhancement bonus to Con, and the Great Fortitude feat. Which also gives the secondary advantage of freeing up the amulet slot.




Hmm.  Now there is one I had not looked into yet.  Thanks!


----------



## smootrk (Dec 23, 2005)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Yeah, hence I mentioned that I already had one.



I had missed that piece of info initially, and never bothered to update.

Take a level or two of fighter during the course of your career.  The fort saves are good and who couldn't use a couple of bonus feats (that can be protective like dodge, mobility etc).


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Dec 23, 2005)

Do you have a familiar? If not, a rat familiar gives a +2 bonus to fort saves.

The headband of Conscious Effort, IIRC (Mini HB) lets you replace a fort save with a Concentration check--only drawback: it's a headband and you're a wizard so the slot probably isn't free.

Heroism lasts 10 min/level and gives you a +2 morale bonus on all saves. That's a pretty sweet deal especially if you extend it with a lesser rod of extend spell. That's 3 hours of +2 to saves. As an added bonus, it also gives the bonus to attacks and skill checks. Greater heroism is +4 but only 1 min/level and a 6th level spell so it's generally less useful.

A ring of counterspells can stop a disintegrate spell (one of the fort saves wizards tend to worry about).

A +1 death ward mithral buckler would also negate the first negative energy attack on you each day--enervation, slay living, finger of death, etc. That would obviate the need for some of the scariest fort saves.

Hero's feats will make you immune to poison--and that's pretty handy.

Conviction--(Clr 1 IIRC) Spell Compendium and MiniHB gives a shield of faith like increasing morale bonus to saves for 1 min/level IIRC.

Better than increasing your save bonus, a luckblade can let you reroll a save once per day.

Polymorphing into a form with a massive con (a troll for instance) can also give you a huge increase in your fort saves.


----------



## Bill Muench (Dec 23, 2005)

I second the Belt of Endurance, especially for clerics (which I realize doesn't apply here). It's a bargain at 10k, especially if your DM lets you upgrade the enhancement bonus to Con. Other options include taking a level of Loremaster for the Secret of Inner Fortitude (+2 to Fort saves, stacks with Great Fortitude). Heck, a rat, the belt, and the Secret give +7 alone. Add in your vest, a natural con of 14 (although as a gnome I'd bet it's higher) and your base save and you've got +15 if my math is right. Not bad for a 10th level wizard.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 24, 2005)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> The headband of Conscious Effort, IIRC (Mini HB) lets you replace a fort save with a Concentration check--only drawback: it's a headband and you're a wizard so the slot probably isn't free.




It's from Complete Adventurer, and it only allows one use per day.


----------

